
Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours - shocks
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Write_Yourself_a_Scheme_in_48_Hours
======
Seanny123
I tried using this book to learn functional programming and Haskell. It didn't
work for me, due to the learning curve and topic progression. I recommend
instead reading "Programming Language Concepts" by Sestoft. It's F#, but it
helped me understand the Haskell bits of this tutorial much better.

